# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Një film dokumentar për jetimin kryengritës Skënder Daja

## Albo

*Një film dokumentar për jetimin kryengritës Skënder Daja*


*Djaloshi me kitarë*


_Disa orë para se ta ekzekutonin me kitarën e Vaçe Zelës këndoi këngën e tij të fundit_

(Filmi shfaqet sot në kinema Millenium me regji të Kolec Traboinit me mbështetjen e Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë me Drejtor Ilir Çumani)


_- Babai, Qemal Daja është ekzekutuar më 27 janar i akuzuar për bombë në Ambasadën Ruse

-  Skënder Daja ishte vetëm 22 vjeç, kishte një vëlla e dy motra, por u rritën të gjithë në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës pa e njohur deri vonë njëri-tjetrin.

- Revolta e Spaçit që zgjati tre ditë, u ngrit flamuri shqiptar pa yllin e kuq komunist dhe u thirr masivisht : Poshtë komunizmi!, Duam të jetojmë si në Europë.

- Në shtëpinë e tij në Durrës ai ruan një kitarë të quajtur Kitara e burgjeve

- Zëvendës/ministri i Brendshëm Feçor Shehu i tha Skënder Dajës: Skënder Daja, ti do të dënohesh, sepse je biri i një krimineli

- Qemal e Skënder Daja, baba e bir, patën të njëjtin fat, u pushkatuan nga diktatura dhe mbetën pa varr
_

Albert ZHOLI


*Një ngjarje tronditëse*

Një ngjarje tronditëse deri në pabesueshmëri. Kur e shikon këtë film ngelesh i befasuar. Kur e pashë në procesin e montimit në kinema Millenium, mu duk si një ëndërr e largët.  Askush në brezin e sotëm nuk mund ti besojë këto ngjarje. Ato duken aq të pabesueshme sa thua se dikur njerëzit nuk jetonin në tokë, por diku, në një planet tjetër të izoluar. Por ky film nuk është trill, as imagjinatë e shfrenuar e regjisorit, as përjetim i dikujt të përcjellë nëpër biseda tavolinash. Është një film i mbështetur në fakte reale, në biseda konkrete, në dokumente të pakontestueshme, në proces-verbale dhe në incizime.

Në filmin me titull Djaloshi me kitarë realizim i Pantheon Studio Traboini me mbështetjen e Ministrisë së Kulturës dhe Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë,  përshkruhet jeta e një të riu i rritur në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës, i cili duke patur dhunti nga natyra të kënduarin, siç e kishin dhe pjesëtarë të tjerë të familjes së tij, kishte një ëndërrim të madh e te paimagjinueshme për kohën e diktaturës, të këndonte në Romë me Adriano Çelentanon. Kjo ishte një ndikim i përgjithshëm prej këngëve italiane që dëgjoheshin në Shqipëri në vitet 60-70. Kjo ëndërr e shoqëroi gjithë jetën e ndoshta që këtu nisi tragjikja e jetës së jetimit, babain e të cilit e kishin ekzekutuar pas ngjarjeve me hedhjen e një bombe  në Ambasadën Ruse në shkurt 1951, e cila u pasua me një masakër të diktaturës mbi njerëz të pafajshëm.

Një film i qetë që ndjek fatin e një njeriu me fund të paragjykuar që në fëmijëri, një realizmi me mendim të thellë e duar mjeshtri i regjisorit Kolec Traboini me një skenar që prek në indet e jetës njerëzore në diktaturë me bashkautor skenari Ilir Çumani, dhe një grup krijues mjaft kompakt që ka dhënë një krijim artistik plot emocione. Krijuesit nuk rendin pas fakteve, apo morisë së ngjarjeve por i thërrasin ato për të përçuar një mesazh, për të krijuar një emocion. Në rastin e filmit tonë Djaloshi me kitarë, pohon regjisori Traboini, arti nuk është në shërbim të faktit por faktet i shërbejnë artit për ti dhënë spektatorit shumë më tepër se një njoftim mbi çka ndodhur, dhe për të dalë prej filmit me një mendim dhe një katarsis, që e kaluara është një dhembje që na shërben për shëndoshur shoqërinë, për ta bërë atë më të mirë për qytetarët e këtij vendi. Ajo çfarë ka ngjarë më shumë se një fakt i së djeshmes,  është një mësim për sotmen e të ardhmen. Skënder Daja në fund të jetës së tij të shkurtër, vazhdon të tregojë Traboini, thoshte: Edhe dhjetë jetë pot e kisha do të bëja të njëjtën gjë. Do të luftoja për lirinë time!.


*Pasazhe mbresëlënëse*

Në film sheh pasazhe të tilla mbresëlënëse me një montazh idesh, një natë e errët, një dritare e shtëpisë së fëmijës, një fëmijë që fle e deti që nanuris brigjeve, kjo pastërti me emrin fëmijëri që do të ecte në udhë të përgjakura. Filmi të krijon emocione të mëdha dhe të bën ta ndjekësh në çdo sekuencë, të gjithë komponentët janë në funksion, një harmoni mjeshtërore e Traboinit i mirënjohur edhe për filma të tjerë  historikë emocional si Kol Idromeno dhe Dëshmi nga Barleti. Historia vjen përmes një artit në këtë film që me të drejtë konsiderohet si një dokumentar artistik për vlerat që shfaq. Padyshim këtu janë edhe vlerat krijuese të operatorit Ibrahim Kasapi, piktores së filmit Merita Toçila dhe folësit të tekstit Viron Noti.

Katër fëmijë të Qemal Dajës mbetën jetimë, një fëmijë pa fëmijëri. Më i vogli nga ata Skënderi. Pas ekzekutimit të babait dërgohen në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës në fillim në Tiranë më pas në Shkodër dhe Durrës. Në vitin 1963-64 Skënderi largohet nga shtëpia e fëmijës e jeton rrugëve të Tiranës. Shkon në Ministrinë e Arsimit me shpresë të kotë se do ta ndihmojnë. Më së fundi u gjend në Fier, ku punoi marangoz.

Ai vazhdonte të këndonte dhe i binte kitarës me shokët kudo ku ndodhej. Në Vitin 1970 ndodhej ushtar në Ksamil, reparti i punës. Skënder Dajes iu duk sikur ishte më afër ëndrrës së tij për botën e lirë. Kufijtë e Greqisë nuk ishin larg as nga toka as nga deti, por ai nuk tenton asnjë herë të largohet, vetëm biseda kish bërë me shokët që kur ishte 14 vjeç.



*Një ëndërrim fëmijëror*

E spiunojnë për atë ëndërr të guximshme,  e arrestojnë dhe kur e pyesin në gjyq se përse donte të arratisej u tha thjesht: Desha të këndoja me Adriano Çelentanon, edhe sikur të fshija me fshesë rrugët e Romës.

*Për një ëndërrim fëmijëror për të parë botën e dënojnë me 10 vjet burg.*

E dërgojnë në Spaç, është drejtuesi kryesor dhe frymëzuesi në Revoltën e Spaçit, zëri i tij u dëgjua kudo në dy ditët e revoltës. Edhe kënga e tij gjithashtu. Ky ishte shkaku që, kur revolta u shtyp, të parin që e kapën dhe e dënuan me vdekje ishte Skënder Daja bashkë me tre shokët e tij Pal Zefi, Hajri Pashaj dhe Dervish Bejko. Ishte vetëm 22 vjeç. Kjo ndodhi më 24 maj 1973. Megjithë kërkimet kurrë nuk ju gjet varri Skënder Dajës dhe as tre të burgosurve të tjerë të revoltës së Spaçit që u ekzekutuan bashkë me të tek Ura e Fanit të Mirditës. Filmi fillon me fjalët Ai e donte lirinë dhe kishte zë të bukur. Disa orë para se ta ekzekutonin me kitarën e Vaçe Zelës këndoi këngën e tij të fundit dhe përfundon me një fakt tronditës që shpreh tragjizmin e dy brezave të një familje shqiptare: Baba e bir mbeten pa varr.

*Nëpër dritaret e xhirimeve filmike*

(Dëshmitë në procesin hetimor në Degën e Brendshme Fier)

 -Ai e donte lirinë dhe kishte një zë të bukur. Me kitarën e Vaçe Zelës, disa orë para se ta ekzekutonin, këndoi këngën e tij të fundit...-Jam i datëlindjes  14 dhjetor 1950. Di se kam lindur në qytetin e Tiranës. Në moshën 3 vjeç kam qenë në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës Elbasan. Kam vajtur edhe në Vlorë. Në moshën 6 vjeç kam shkuar në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës Tiranë  ku kam qëndruar deri në 8 vjeç e atje kam takuar për herë të parë motrën time, Engjëllushe. Më pas më kanë dërguar në Shkodër dhe kur mbusha 11 vjeç në Durrës ku kam njohur vëllain tim Petritin. Në moshën 15 vjeç kam ikur nga Shtëpia e Fëmijës. Në verën e vitit 1968 kam ardhur në qytetin e Fierit ku kam punuar marangoz dhe flija në hotelin e beqarëve.  Këto janë fjalët që ka dëshmuar Skënder Daja në procesin hetimor në Degën e Brendshme Fier më 24 dhjetor 1970.


*Një bisedë fëminore*

 Për një bisedë fëminore për arratisje nisur në vitin 1964 kur ishte vetëm 13 vjeç, gjyqtari Fehmi Abdiu e dënoi me 10 vjet burg. Që nga ky çast ogurzi, Skënder Daja nuk do të ishte kurrë më i lirë në jetën e tij. Dhe ishte vetëm 20 vjeç. I vënë në pranga përballë hetuesit Rasim Gërxhalliu ai detyrohet të tregojë kalvarin e jetës së tij deri në atë çast, pa e ditur se pjesa e jetës që i mbetej do të qe një ferr i vërtetë.


*Pohimi*

 Di  pohonte Skënderi- që babai, Qemal Daja kishte një vëlla, Nuredin Saliu. I shkova në shtëpi  dy-tre herë e më ka thënë se babën ta ka pushkatuar qeveria... . Për Qemal Sali Dajën nuk ka dokumente, por dihet se është arrestuar një vit pas hedhjes së bombës në Ambasadën Sovjetike dhe pushkatimit pa gjyq të 22 intelektualëve të pafajshëm.  Qemal Daja është ekzekutuar më 27 janar 1953  me shkak, - sipas thënies së zëvendësministrit të Brendshëm - se ai donte të prishte marrëdhëniet e Shqipërisë me popullin sovjetik. Skënder Daja ishte vetëm 22 vjeç, kishte një vëlla e dy motra, por u rritën të gjithë në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës pa e njohur deri vonë njëri-tjetrin.


*Ja kishin vrarë fëmijërinë
*
Ia kishin ushqyer urrejtjen para se dashurinë. Ja kishin vrarë fëmijërinë, por ai kishte një dashuri të madhe  për ata që ishin në fatin e tij. Ish-shokët e fëmijërisë e kujtojnë si më guximtarin e për këtë e vlerësonin si prijësin e tyre. Jo pak herë ai i kundërshtonte rregullat e rrepta e të ngurta. Ishte fëmijë i prirur në ndjesinë e lirisë të cilën parapëlqente ta fitonte vetë. E teksa rritej problemet e tij me edukatorët rriteshin po aq. Nuk pranonte asnjë lloj padrejtësie. Ishte gati të konfrontohej në çdo çast për të drejtat e tij dhe të shokëve të vet. Janë të njohura grindjet e tij me djemtë durrsakë që ngacmonin vajzat e Shtëpisë së Fëmijës.


*Braktisja e Shtëpisë së Fëmijës*

Braktis Shtëpinë e Fëmijës. Mungesa e dashurisë prindërore e shtyn të kërkojë nënën e tij. E gjen në fermën Çlirimi të Fierit martuar me një grek që kishte ardhur nga deti, por nuk e linin më të largohej nga Shqipëria.

Ndenji vetëm pesë ditë tek nëna. Sa u çmall me dashurinë e munguar gjatë gjithë fëmijërisë së vet. Vetëm pesë ditë... dhe nisi sërish jetën prej fëmije bohem në Tiranë. Në Ksamil e ndjente veten shpresëhumbur. Kufiri nuk ishte larg. As liria nuk ishte shumë larg, vetëm një kilometër det....por ai nuk tentoi asnjëherë. Ndoshta se liria e tij ishte si një ëndërr e bukur që i shfaqej sa herë merrte kitarën e këndonte... Pastaj gjithçka i bëhej e pamundur.


*Arrestimi*

Po atë dëshirë të bukur ia lexoi një njeri që nuk e njihte.... kur qe i shtruar në spitalin e Fierit. Prokurori i Përgjithshëm Dhori Panariti nga Tirana më 22 dhjetor 1970 lëshon urdhrin për arrestimin e Skënder Dajës.  Disa ditë më pas ai arrestohet e dërgohet në qeli, ku ishin edhe dy shokët e tij, Dashnor Kazazi  dhe Sami Paja.  Gjykata e përbërë nga Fehmi Abdiu, Cane  Matohiti, Ramazan Muça  me  sekretare Drita Lloshi, në bazë të dëshmive të Petrit Taullahut dhe Pjetër Nicës dënoi, Skënder Dajën me 10 vjet burg, Sami Pajën me 9 vjet burg dhe Dashnor Kazazin me 7 vjet burg. 


*Në burgun e Spaçit*

E dërgojnë në burgun minierë të Spaçit të Mirditës ku ishin rreth 700 të burgosur që punonin në kushte skllavërie. Burgu i Spaçit ishte sinonimi i galerive të vdekjes, i ferrit të komunizmit që nuk kishte mëshirë për njeriun. Në këtë burg më 21 maj 1973 nisi revolta e njohur në histori si Revolta e Spaçit që zgjati tre ditë, u ngrit flamuri shqiptar pa yllin e kuq komunist dhe u thirr masivisht : Poshtë komunizmi!, Duam të jetojmë si në Europë. Një prej pjesëmarrësve të Revoltës së Spaçit është edhe Gëzim Çela që është dënuar tre herë e ka bërë 21 vjet burg politik. Në shtëpinë e tij në Durrës ai ruan një kitarë të quajtur Kitara e burgjeve me të cilën e lidhin kujtime të dhimbshme.


*Nga galeritë e minierës*

Sa herë që dilte nga galeritë e minierës, Skënder Daja gjendej në dhomën, ku ndodhej kitara. I binte asaj dhe harrohej, këndonte, ndjehej  si një zog me dëshirën të fluturonte i lirë...në atë pak qiell të Spaçit. E nesërmja vinte prapë me mundime thellësive të tokës, ku mungesës së lirisë i shtoheshin edhe mundimet fizike. Bashkim Fishta, ish i burgosur politik në Spaç në librin e tij me kujtime shkruan për Skënder Dajën: Zëvendës/ministri i Brendshëm Feçor Shehu i tha Skënder Dajës: Skënder Daja, ti do të dënohesh, sepse je biri i një krimineli, që deshte të fuste në luftë popullin shqiptar me popullin vëllasovjetik. Rri i qetë se edhe ti do ta shohësh shumë shpejt tët atë...



*Kujtimet e një ushtari*

 Një ish- ushtar i ndodhur në Spaç, Bujar Tabaku, kujton:

Njëri nga të dënuarit kërkoi që ta kthenin me fytyrë nga dielli se prangat ishin shtrënguar aq shumë sa duart dhe këmbët kishin marrë ngjyrë vjollcë.

- Hë more ti, a do të këndosh më këngë italiane?- i tha ushtaraku Diko Zeqo, Skënderit. Përgjigja ishte  Mu largo mor pis.! Ndërsa Diko Zeqo e shkelte nga gjunjët, Skënderi shtrëngonte dhëmbët, të cilët i kërcisnin nga dhimbja....



*Improvizimi i një gjyqi*

U improvizua një hetim dhe një gjyq. Operativi i Sigurimit Fejzi Aloçi mori përsipër të hetonte Skënder Dajën, por ai nuk nxori asnjë të dhënë e asnjë emër.

- Kush janë organizatorët e revoltës?

- Nuk e di. - përgjigjej Skënder Daja.

-Kush e ka hedhur parullën  - Ja vdekje, ja Liri?

- Nuk e di.

-Kush e përgatiti flamurin  pa yll dhe kush e ngriti?

-Nuk e di.

- Cili nga të burgosurit  ka hedhur parullën - Ne jemi për Europën e Lirë!

- Unë nuk e di se kush nga të burgosurit e ka hedhur parullën - Ne jemi për Europën e lirë! Gjithçka ishte një farsë gjyqësore sepse dënimi ishte paradhënë.


_-  Skënder Qemal Daja  vdekje, pushkatim

- Dervish Enver Bejko  vdekje, pushkatim

- Hajri Zenel Pashaj  vdekje, pushkatim

- Pal Gjergj Zefi  vdekje, pushkatim
_


*Babë e bir pa varr*

 I vunë të shkruanin nga një lutje për faljen e jetës drejtuar Kryesisë së Kuvendit Popullor.  Kryetari i Gjykatës së Lartë, Aranit Çela, e paraqiti vendimin dhe kërkoi miratimin e tij më 24 maj 1973 në të njëjtën ditë me dhënien e vendimit.

Vendimi merret unanim. U refuzohet kërkesa për faljen e jetës.

Ekzekutimi do të kryhej po atë ditë në mbrëmje tek ura e Fanit të Mirditës më 24 maj 1973.  Trupat do të hidheshin në një kamion e do të niseshin drejt Tiranës, pa ditur kurrë se çfarë u bë e ku përfunduan.  Qemal e Skënder Daja, babë e bir, patën të njëjtin fat: - u pushkatuan nga diktatura dhe mbetën pa varr

----------

